# Interested in Harman PB105 pellet boiler but nowhere to buy!



## lmei007 (Nov 14, 2007)

I am in Boston very close to Burlington Mall. I am interested in put a Harman PB105 Pellet Boiler beside my existing hot-water oil boiler. But one week passed, the dealer close to me cannot give me the price. I called them and emailed them, just useless, they never sell it before. I am wondering if anybody can tell me the estimated price and installation cost and can any dealer in MA or NH sell it to me if I need it?

thanks,


----------



## Dougsey (Nov 14, 2007)

You can try Home and Hearth in Hampton Falls, NH
(603) 926-2084

I don't know if they will sell to you or not.


----------



## begreen (Nov 14, 2007)

Be sure that the place you buy it from knows boilers and provides good support. See if you can get user references for the boiler from Harman as well.


----------



## lmei007 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a friend bought a pellet boiler from Canada last year and he like it. A forum firend has one from Harman she/he also like it. To me the boiler may be a better way to go. When using stove, we are always worry about some rooms cannot get enough heat and we also need to open the doors all the time to allow warm air come in. The boiler will allow us to keep the normal life style.


----------



## FireJumper (Nov 14, 2007)

rough guess......you’re probably looking at a $6000 price tag NOT including pipe or installation fees.


----------



## lmei007 (Nov 14, 2007)

In my case, if we want to heat basement and main floor. We may need two stoves. The cost is close to that number. But the boiler has its advantages.


----------



## FireJumper (Nov 14, 2007)

bottom line is....you need to do what's best for your application.


----------



## GVA (Nov 14, 2007)

lmei007 said:
			
		

> I am in Boston very close to Burlington Mall. I am interested in put a Harman PB105 Pellet Boiler beside my existing hot-water oil boiler. But one week passed, the dealer close to me cannot give me the price. I called them and emailed them, just useless, they never sell it before. I am wondering if anybody can tell me the estimated price and installation cost and can any dealer in MA or NH sell it to me if I need it?
> 
> thanks,


You're stuck in a dead zone there, since the store in N. Reading stopped carrying the Harman line.
I know of Commonwealth in Norwood, MA
Northeast coal in Pelham, NH
Black Magic in Cambridge,MA
Which one is closer and have you tried any of them?
Home and Hearth is probably not gonna sell you one due to the dealers that are closer.  But they are a great shop, and they always took care of me.
I know Harryback had the boiler in his showroom,  but he is wayyyyy to far from you.  Another great shop...


----------



## lmei007 (Nov 14, 2007)

Cambridge is closer to me but they just don't care of my request, maybe they are too busy. I called and sent email to them. No result.

Northeast coal inPelham, NH didn't want to sell to me because there are 29.1 mi distance when I asked about stoves few weeks ago.

Norwood, MA is also don't like my location. Sent an email and then answer their question about location then disconnected ....


The dealer 'assigned' to my location does not sell boiler and does not care my request. other dealer cannot sell it to me. It looks like I have to give up and take a stove ?????!!


----------



## begreen (Nov 14, 2007)

There are other pellet boiler makers like HS Tarm, Pinnacle Stove, Baxi.


----------



## lmei007 (Nov 14, 2007)

Good. I will have a look at them. I think the Pinnacle is in Canada? thanks,


----------



## webbie (Nov 14, 2007)

Contact Gabe at Preston Trading in Preston, Ct - he sells a lot of Tarms and may deliver even that distance. I know they deliver to Hartford, etc.


----------



## CMFirewood (Apr 5, 2008)

You can check out Woodmans Forge & Fireplace in Wakefield NH http://www.woodmansforgefireplace.com/ it is about 2 to 3 hours north of Boston.  I know he carries the Harman Boilers (wood/coal) & Furnaces.  He also carries the pellet ones as well.  Ask for Jim he is the owner and very helpful.  I was there today checking out the Trident SF 360 Boiler.  He even called Harman to get some answers for me while I waited.

Good Luck with your hunt and remember NH is has no sales tax saving some extra money on the purchase.  Also the quote on the SF 360 was about $4200.00 with a few add ons like DHW coil.

Clifton


----------



## Mack The Knife (May 3, 2008)

Drive north on Route #3 to exit #7 in Nashua. Take Route #101A about 4 miles out there will be a Wal-Mart Supercenter on the left. About 1/2 a mile further up on the right is an outfit called Stove Keepers (I think). I just happened to be looking at the same unit the other day. They have your PB105. I was in there the other day and may end up buying from them. Welcome to sales and income tax free New Hampshire..... Property taxes are another issue. Best of Luck!!


----------

